# what did I make here???/



## ms4ms (Jun 25, 2008)

as you can see I embarked on a hash mission around the 7th of June. It was my first time and at the end of the day I was a little pissed . I didn't really know what I had. The pictures explain some of it as it turned into spinach like texture. I knew what was in it and I knew it would be good. Well, I just took it out tonite and I still am not real sure what it is. I am lucky no matter because I smoked a little chunk right in my bowl and 2 tokes,,,,,,,:hubba: . It has a dark green color and is compressed into little chunks and "shake". It is the remains of 4 lowryder 2"s that I harvested. Alot of little buds and red hairs went into the mix.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

does it press into something solid?

looks like hash that I have seen in pics of books.

what method did you use?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 25, 2008)

dude it looks like you made mj soup. explain what you did. step by step. i don't think you made hash, mash maybe but not hash..


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

your supposed to throw away the plant material and evap the alcohol...all the thc/hash-oil is in the alcohol...or if you used liquor drink it.  the plant material is worthless after its soaked in alcohol


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't use alcohol of any kind and I agree I had soup. What I have now is little chunks of thc that will blow your bubble after 2 hits. This is what i did. I had about an oz. of leaves,shake,little buds and I froze them. When I made my soup I put that in a blender with jagged ice and mixed away. I then drained it, let it sit as the "matter" settles at the bottom. When I was done straining and draining I had a pile of mj spinach. I squezzed the **** out of  it and eventually put it under some heavy plates and forgot about it. I then pull it out tonite and it is great. Compact little chunks.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 26, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> I didn't use alcohol of any kind and I agree I had soup. What I have now is little chunks of thc that will blow your bubble after 2 hits. This is what i did. I had about an oz. of leaves,shake,little buds and I froze them. When I made my soup I put that in a blender with jagged ice and mixed away. I then drained it, let it sit as the "matter" settles at the bottom. When I was done straining and draining I had a pile of mj spinach. I squezzed the **** out of it and eventually put it under some heavy plates and forgot about it. I then pull it out tonite and it is great. Compact little chunks.


 now i got it.  i totally misunderstood pics. ya, you made hash dude.  i think they call it blender hash or i dont know but there is a thread on it somewhere.  thats gotta be potent stuff.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 26, 2008)

does it bubble when u light it?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't know man if you strained it there shouldn't have been alot of green mj left, normaly hash is a tan brown color. im not sure what you got but if it gets you high who cares what its called smoke that stuff.


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 26, 2008)

that green is probably just stuff that fell through the screens. Maybe you had too big of a strainer. Did you use bubble bags? If so then idk but if you just used like silk screen or a noodle strainer then it is just plant matter mixed with hash... Not pure but still potent...


----------



## massproducer (Jun 26, 2008)

it is still sounding to me like you kept the leaf matter and then squeezed that out and let that dry.  Is this correct?  You should definiately not be left with MJ spinish, that is what the leaf matter will look like, not the resulting pollem.

With 1 Oz of trim and small buds you should only be getting a very small amount of pollem, at most around 5 grams.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

The Trich crystals are in the liquid, if not filtered correctly you end up with a lot of plant matter in the hash, if it rocks your boat, then good 

A finer filter would have given you plant free hash.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

> With 1 Oz of trim and small buds you should only be getting a very small amount of pollem, at most around 5 grams.


... "_pollen"_ ??? 
 I know you know better than that MassP'    it might well confuse newbies to no end


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Ancient Methods Of Collecting Hashish
There are two methods of collecting hashish from the marijuana plant that have been used for centuries.

Method one is called sieving. The *pollem* (not pollen) is obtained from the marijuana by drying and cooling the plant and then sieving again and again, until all that remains is a very fine and pale yellow powder.

The coarse plant material that is left over after this process is called Kif. Under the microscope, one can see that the resin granules on the flower look very similar to the *pollem* from the sieve, only bright white.

This *pollem* can be smoked as it is, but taste and effects change when it is processed. The quality of pollem hash depends on the quality of the plants used and the sieving and pressing procedures.

This is the preferred method of collection in Lebanon and Morocco where the plant is dried and then endlessly sieved until only the finest powder remains.

Method two is called rubbing. The *pollem* is obtained from the marijuana by rubbing the live plants and collecting the resin that forms on the hands or cloth that has rubbed the plant.

This is the preferred method of collection in the Himalayas and other parts of Asia.

The quality of rub hash depends on the quality of the plants used, the gathering method and the manner of processing.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah sorry guys, Pollem is another more technical term used for kief or un pressed hash.  This is not to be confused with male pollen.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

> The pollem (not pollen)


well.. see there   learn something everyday.
  I have never heard, or never been pointed out the difference. I just figured everybody types like me...


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

My new .._"pollem"_ press


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm drooling on my keyboard looking at that Hick. I have a small one that does a gram or two but it's damn hard to tighten by hand.

Do you mind me askin how much that set you back ... and roughly what quantity is it supposed to produce ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Good question Rbh, I want one too


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 26, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> I didn't use alcohol of any kind and I agree I had soup. What I have now is little chunks of thc that will blow your bubble after 2 hits. This is what i did. I had about an oz. of leaves,shake,little buds and I froze them. When I made my soup I put that in a blender with jagged ice and mixed away. I then drained it, let it sit as the "matter" settles at the bottom. When I was done straining and draining I had a pile of mj spinach. I squezzed the **** out of it and eventually put it under some heavy plates and forgot about it. I then pull it out tonite and it is great. Compact little chunks.


 
Blender ?  I thought hash was from Trichome and not all of the plant  grinded up and then drain..
But I guess by doing it this way a person don't have any Leaft overs and alot easyer to make Hash, but, Green Hash will have to try this method..


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for all of the reply's. It was the "spinach" that was left over after I blended,beat, and shook this stuff to death. I think I combined a couple of methods to get it done fast. I did only get about 7 grams I havn't weighed(sp)it. It burns like a chunk of charcoal and yes I did see some bubbling. I am happy as it is a mind blower. I think it is a combo between kief and finsihed hash.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I'm drooling on my keyboard looking at that Hick. I have a small one that does a gram or two but it's damn hard to tighten by hand.
> 
> Do you mind me askin how much that set you back ... and roughly what quantity is it supposed to produce ?


and in response to HIE..
  It was a gift. I had let a friend the use of my bubblebags a couple of times. I showed him how I press it between to boards, useing C-clamps. I guesse he thought that I needed a better method.. 
  I was anxious to give it a test run as soon as I recieved it, so I cleaned out the keif/keef box. I pressed up two disks. One that weighed 1 gram, and the other was 2.5 g. exactly 1 inch in diameter.The 2.5 g was about as thick as a dime.
  I have a sacko' shake that I've been procrastinating washng up, maybe I'll get it done 'n post up a pic' err two in the next few days.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks tasty


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

quick question hick does that press have a screen in the bottom of some kind or is it to just press the powder into a soild piece?


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 26, 2008)

I have made stuff like that before. let me guess you made water hash without using bubble bags you just used the gravity method. I tried that and the same thing happend to me i just got a bunch of green stuff that tasted like poo because it has so much plant material in it.


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry for your expereince but this does not taste bad at all. It is hard compressed little pieces that you can chip apart. There is also a bunch of shake. Anyway, I clarified with my friend that this is a  2 hit special.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I have a small one that does a gram or two but it's damn hard to tighten by hand.
> 
> Do you mind me askin how much that set you back ... and roughly what quantity is it supposed to produce ?


 


Sorry Rbh, I couldnt help it 


Nothing meant, it was funny 


We cant laugh with others until we learn to laugh at ourself.


----------

